# Western Unimount Motor Relay issues



## justdon (May 13, 2009)

Ok, it only figures that during our first Wisconsin snow storm my plow would act up. First off the plow would continue to travel a bit once I would release my hand held controller, didn't matter left, right or up. Then all of a sudden nothing, dead with the blade down in a snow pile. I then checked the connections tighten the post up on the old/new style motor relay (post type) grabbed my joystick and up went the blade but the motor just kept running, tried turning power of on controller didn't help, by the time I got the hood open to disconnect the relay was starting to smoke and then just stopped.

Ok so went to the trouble shooting guide and it tells me to replace motor relay. went to the local western distrib and picked one up, it seems the post type was replaced with what looks like the old style I had on by 89 plow setup. (thinking their more durable then the post type) 

So I flip over the wires to the new relay, nothing marked telling which post is for Battery or what ever, so I just matched the way they connected to the old relay (top,bottom, left,right). Tired the joystick can hear the relay clicking but the plow does nothing, tried swicthing bat and neg cables and the same thing.

Can I jump the the pump motor with a jumper cable or something to check if the pump motor is ok? any suggestions would be appreciated, losing money fast and more snow is supposted to come soon.

Thanks in advance,
Justdon


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

hook jumper cables to the battery and then to the plow motor. does it run? if not, motor is bad.
if yes, you have a bad connection somewhere. that may be why it stuck on in the first place.


----------



## justdon (May 13, 2009)

Thanks,
I'll try that tommorow when the temps go above the 20 below we are currently experiencing. Do you think the motor wearing out or the relay I replaced would have anything to do with the plow continueing to move after I let up on the angle or lift buttons on the controller?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

no, but a loose connection will result in low voltage. that will make it stick everytime.


----------

